

As Google cars roll out, Deere reminds us of its 1000s of self-driving tractors - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/as-google-cars-roll-out-deere-reminds-us-of-its-thousands-of-self-driving-tractors/

======
t_fatus
Yeah, but the future of self-driving cars seems brighter than the one of self-
driving tractors (on pre-computed routes): you can solve a massive urban
problem VS help some rich farmers to save some time

